
Previous-gen Apple iPad, iPhone 3GS often outsell new Android devices - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/05/09/previous_gen_apple_ipad_iphone_3gs_often_outsell_new_android_devices.html
======
veyron
3gs is being sold at 50 bucks [with 2 year commitment]. Are there any android
devices at that price point?

